# b13 engine swap or not



## ransum (Apr 29, 2009)

hey i just bought 94 sentra ga16de and thinking about all the things i could do to it, i thought about the one thing i have to do swap the AT for a MT but in doing this several more thoughts poped in to my head

when swaping the trans should i 
-rebuild the engine
-buy a new used ga16de rebuild it so im not out of a car for more then a day
-does the MT come with 5 gears or if can get a 6 gear
- should i just upgrade to a qr2.5, sr20, mr20, or a qg18

just trying to see what the best plan would be no money yet bout to start up a budget
and the current engine has jut below 90K miles


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

since you only have 90k miles on engine, i would just swap out the tranny and do some upgrades to the whole car. you can get a 4 or 5 speed tranny.


----------



## ransum (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks man 
one last quation, how much HP do you think i can get out of this car


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

stock #'s for the ga16de are around 110hp and 90-100tq

mild bolt-ons will net a few hp. to get into some good hp, it will take upgraded cams and ECU. some people who tune a N/A engine can see 200hp. Turbo can get you alot more.
Just depends on how deep your pockets are


----------

